# Boy survives in the woods



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All it takes is a little preparedness to avert tragedy.

http://www.ijreview.com/2015/08/405...ed&utm_campaign=inspiration&utm_term=ijreview



> A Salt Lake City area family was camping at the Ashley National Forest in eastern Utah, near the Wyoming border, when they decided to go on a hike in a remote area of the forest to search for mushrooms.
> 
> During the hike, 10-year-old Malachi Bradley got separated from his family in the remote wilderness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

See, kids listen even when we think they aren't...

Teach them every chance you get. It's the old throw it against the wall and see if it sticks theory, but you might be surprised at just how much they remember. 

Even if they can't repeat it back to you, it might be filed away somewhere!


----------

